# Tri tip hour per pound question



## beerface (May 30, 2017)

Hi all. I decided to try to smoke some tri tips this wekk for a camping trip i am about to go on. I have been looking over the fourms for some good rubs or marinades for them. I have found this marinade which every one says is really tasty

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126959/red-wine-marinated-tri-tips

any other good rubs that are a go to for any one?

I plan on getting three tri tips all the same weight, and smoke them in my Masterbuilt electric at 220 until they reach 135 temp.   My question is, how many hours per pound do tri tips generally need to smoke for?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 30, 2017)

With roasts like tri tip it isn't about weight when it comes to time. Its thickness. They cook fairly fast. I like to run my pit around 180°-200° to get the maximum amount of smoke on them. Then do a sear over high heat. If you are shooting for 135° IT, pull them at 120° then sear. I like to get 3 hours smoke then sear, usually that is pretty close running the pit @ 180°.

I like to keep my tri tip simple . SPOG salt, pepper, onion, garlic. Sometimes I'll add chipotle powder. If I marinate tri tip I use Henderson's Relish or Worcestershire.

Cherry or a 50/50 mix of cherry and pecan or cherry and Kiawe are my go to woods.


----------



## myownidaho (May 30, 2017)

Dirstsailor has a good method. Mine is a little more basic. 50/50 kosher salt and black pepper for the rub. Smoke at 250 on hickory and reverse sear. I go to 132 internal temp before the sear(takes about five minutes for me) and give a 15 minute rest before carving. 

At that temp, it's typically about a 90 minute smoke. For my tastes, that's just enough smoke when using hickory to not overpower the flavor of the meat. It ends up medium-medium rare. I doubt I'll ever grill a tri-tip again!


----------



## b-one (May 30, 2017)

Both great ways to do it! I have even partially frozen some to get more smoke time, I generally use 50/50 pecan and cherry. Do you have a therm you can leave in them? I season with all sorts of things and think seasoning like you like your steaks is best but different rubs and marinades can be nice,we have used McCormicks Brazilian rub and it's pretty tasty.


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 31, 2017)

Beerface... (great online name!)

Think of Tri-Tip more of a large steak than a roast. These guys got you covered as far as times and temperatures go. Just use a leave-in type of thermometer and go by internal temp and you wont go wrong.

Yup. Nothing wrong with marinades, but simple seasoning is better with tritips IMHO.


----------



## hagar (Jun 1, 2017)

I like to use Weber's Coffee Rub when I make tri tips. Gives the meat a nice color outside and tastes fantastic

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 1, 2017)

Tri tips are ubiquitous out here on the West Coast.  Santa Maria is the self-proclaimed home of the tri tip, and it was a fellow Naval Officer from Santa Maria who introduced me to tri tips back in the mid 80s. 

There are a lot of Santa Maria rubs to be found, but here is a favorite for a non-marinated tri tip.

*Santa Maria Tri Tip Rub*

*Ingredients*
1 Tbs sea salt
1 Tbs freshly ground black pepper
1 Tbs garlic powder
1 Tbs onion powder
1 Tbs baker's sugar (any white sugar works too)
1 tsp cayenne pepper
1 tsp celery salt
1 tsp coriander


----------

